
Show HN: Λ-News: Hacker News comments (chrome extension) - BenderV
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%CE%BB-news/nihcheebfdocimnocpicpnllihlgjbni
======
BenderV
This is an old project I made 2 years ago. Naturally, it never took-off on
it's own. I repost it here because It was quite handy, and that surprisingly,
it still works.

This was designed to read the article first instead of reading the comments
first. However, with time, the real value was reading a random article on the
internet, and see that there is/was a discussion about it on HN. It always
bring some insight.

------
styfle
I don't understand the screenshot

~~~
BenderV
There is a little pop-up on the bottom right. You are right that it's really
not clear. I will change that.

